# [ODMP] Fairfax County Police Department, Virginia ~ May 17, 2006



## Guest (May 17, 2006)

A Master Police Officer with the Fairfax County Police Department was killed in the line of duty on May 17, 2006

*http://www.odmp.org/officer.php?oid=18312*


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The Officer Down Memorial Page Remembers . . .






















Master Police Officer Michael Garbarino 
*Fairfax County Police Department
Virginia*
End of Watch: Wednesday, May 17, 2006

Biographical Info
*Age:* 53
*Tour of Duty:* 23 years
*Badge Number:* 1417

Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Gunfire
*Date of Incident:* Monday, May 8, 2006
*Weapon Used*: Rifle; AK-47
*Suspect Info:* Shot and killed

Master Police Officer Garbarino succumbed to gunshot wound sustained 9 days earlier when a suspect opened fire on him and other officers in the parking lot of the Sully District Station on Stonecroft Boulevard in Chantilly.

The suspect had carjacked a van moments earlier and drove into the police station's back parking lot. The suspect exited the vehicle and opened fire with an AK-47 rifle on Officer Garbarino, who was sitting in his patrol car, striking him five times.

Detective Vicky Armel, who was also in the parking lot, immediately engaged the suspect and exchanged shots with the man. She was fatally wounded during the exchange. Several officers who responded to the parking lot also exchanged shots with the suspect, killing him. In addition to the AK-47 rifle, the suspect was armed with five handguns and a hunting rifle.

Master Police Officer Garbarino and Detective Armel were flown to Inova Fairfax Hospital by members of the agency's Helicopter Division.

Investigation revealed that the 18-year-old suspect had been arrested by Fairfax County police officers two weeks earlier for a carjacking he had committed in Montgomery County, Maryland.

Master Police Officer Garbarino had served with the Fairfax County Police Department for 23 years. He is survived by his wife, two children, and his parents.

Related Line of Duty Deaths Detective Vicky Anne Owen Armel
Fairfax County Police Department, VA
EOW: Monday, May 8, 2006
Cause of Death: Gunfire

Agency Contact Information
Fairfax County Police Department
4100 Chain Bridge Road
Fairfax, VA 22030

Phone: (703) 246-2195

* _Please contact the agency for funeral information_

*»* View this officer's Reflections*»* Leave a Reflection*»* List all officers from this agency*»* Update this memorial*»* Printer friendly view


----------

